# Warsong Second Edition



## HigherGroundsGames (Nov 19, 2017)

Hundreds of our fans have shown their love for the first edition of the game! We listened to the reviews and feedback and took the lessons we learned to create a *Warsong Second Edition* using the rules for _Fate Core_! I'd appreciate it if you could come on by, check out the Kickstarter and, if you like what you see, make a pledge! Thanks!https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/highergrounds/warsong-second-edition-for-fate-core?ref=3h0qqt


----------



## HigherGroundsGames (Dec 10, 2017)

Less than a week left!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/highergrounds/warsong-second-edition-for-fate-core?ref=3h0qqt


----------

